# How Do I Get a list of bid requests for commercial painting work



## Dpainter

I stated my own painting company two years ago. I mostly have only done residential work but just recintly started getting into commercial work. My proposals are right on point with priceing, and my work is professinal but how do i get more commercial work?


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Introduce yourself.....put your location in your profile


try this.

http://dodge.construction.com/


----------



## ModernStyle

Send me some money and I will send you leads for commercial work, the more you send the more likely the leads will be good.


----------



## chris n

http://www.thebluebook.com/


----------

